# MK3 dash swap in MK2 HELP!!!!!!!!!!!!



## luigi88 (Sep 15, 2008)

If anyone can help me with this swap please.


----------



## manfredwerner (Jan 30, 2007)

*Re: MK3 dash swap in MK2 HELP!!!!!!!!!!!! (luigi88)*

soich...
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=3007064


_Modified by manfredwerner at 12:29 PM 4-12-2009_


----------



## luigi88 (Sep 15, 2008)

Thanks a lot!!! Really helpful.


----------

